# It's all gone a bit pear shaped!



## allisonb (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Guys.  Had a growth scan and clinic appointment yesterday and there's some good news and some bad!

Firstly the good news.  Baby is perfect size, absolutely average and fluid around him is average too.

The bad news is that the docs are concerned that I may have pre eclampsia.  My blood pressure was border line again yesterday and I had protein in my urine (sorry to be so frank but all us pregnant ladies on here know that the only place you can go without taking a urine sample is the supermarket!)  I have to go back to hopsital this afternoon for some blood tests and for my blood pressure to be tested again.  The doc said if my blood pressure stays where it is now they might let me go to 38 weeks but if things get worse they will definitely deliver before that.  The worse case scenario is that they admit me this afternoon for bed rest and I have to stay until they deliver the baby, I'm only 31 weeks so staying in hospital for up to seven weeks is not something that I would relish!

But hey, what can I do.  On the plus side I saw my DSN yesterday and she gave me lots of good tips to try and sort out my spikes in blood sugar and very low hypos.

Will keep you informed!

Allison x


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Alison good to hear the baby is growing all fine etc, but sorry to hear you may have to go in for that amount of time and maybe pre eclampsia has occured, I do hope things go as smooth as possible until the birth.xx take care


----------



## rachelha (Jan 12, 2010)

Allison - sorry to hear about the pre-eclampsia possibility, I really hope the tests this afternoon go ok.  I think 7 weeks in hospital would drive me mad, is your o/h all prepared for this to happen?  

That is great news though that baby is doing well.

I would be interested to hear what tips you got on sorting out spikes in blood sugars, as I have that problem too.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2010)

Keeping my fingeres crossed that all goes well with the tests Allison Good news about baby, will be thinking of you this afternoon, stay well.


----------



## allisonb (Jan 12, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Allison - sorry to hear about the pre-eclampsia possibility, I really hope the tests this afternoon go ok.  I think 7 weeks in hospital would drive me mad, is your o/h all prepared for this to happen?
> 
> That is great news though that baby is doing well.
> 
> I would be interested to hear what tips you got on sorting out spikes in blood sugars, as I have that problem too.


Thank you guys.  Rachel, tips from DSN included the following.  The first of which I've tried this morning with little success, BS currently up at 13!

Inject breakfast insulin half an hour before eating breakfast.

Stagger carbs at breakfast.  (so have small amount of carbs first thing and larger amount a couple of hours later) and inject for both.

Have between one and three units of quick acting insulin first thing in a morning (at the same time as background insulin if you have it in a morning) without any food.

As I said, had my quick acting half an hour before eating this morning with a 5:1 ratio and BS is very high at the moment and still going up as far as I can see!

Ax


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 12, 2010)

Good news about the growth scan! Not so good about possibility of pre-eclampsia though, although I often have protein in my urine when it's checked and also my blood pressure has also been above what it should most apponitments and they haven't even mentioned pre -eclampsia to me. Is it because of the amount of protein because I think they check it on a scale of the colour don't they? I really hope the tests go well and you don't have to spend 7 weeks in hospital. Good news about the tips I hope they work well for you.

Let us know how you get on.
Emma xx


----------



## rachelha (Jan 12, 2010)

allisonb said:


> Thank you guys.  Rachel, tips from DSN included the following.  The first of which I've tried this morning with little success, BS currently up at 13!
> 
> Inject breakfast insulin half an hour before eating breakfast.
> 
> ...



Allison, thanks for the tips.  I have just heard back from my DSN and she is suggesting I inject 20 mins before all my meals.  That will be ok at b.fast and lunch as I pretty much eat the same thing everyday, but it will be quite hard at dinner.  I think I will end up having 2 injections, one in advance and one as I sit down to eat once I have weighed all my food.  How do you manage this.  

It would be really hard to carb count in the hospital for 7 weeks, particularly if you have to inject in advance.

I really hope this afternoon has gone ok, let us know how you have got on.


----------



## allisonb (Jan 13, 2010)

*I managed to escape!*

My blood pressure was 'normal' yesterday when I went to the hospital and there was no sign of any protein, so not quite sure what was happening on Monday!?  Just very close monitoring of my BP now.  Go again tomorrow and again on Monday and depending on how it is will possibly need to go twice a week for a BP and protein check.

Am more than relieved, the logistics of being in hospital for nearly seven weeks when there are three children at home don't bear thinking about!  Thank you for all your support guys.

Ax


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2010)

allisonb said:


> My blood pressure was 'normal' yesterday when I went to the hospital and there was no sign of any protein, so not quite sure what was happening on Monday!?  Just very close monitoring of my BP now.  Go again tomorrow and again on Monday and depending on how it is will possibly need to go twice a week for a BP and protein check.
> 
> Am more than relieved, the logistics of being in hospital for nearly seven weeks when there are three children at home don't bear thinking about!  Thank you for all your support guys.
> 
> Ax



Wonderful news Allison! Hope it stays that way


----------



## allisonb (Jan 13, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Allison, thanks for the tips.  I have just heard back from my DSN and she is suggesting I inject 20 mins before all my meals.  That will be ok at b.fast and lunch as I pretty much eat the same thing everyday, but it will be quite hard at dinner.  I think I will end up having 2 injections, one in advance and one as I sit down to eat once I have weighed all my food.  How do you manage this.
> 
> It would be really hard to carb count in the hospital for 7 weeks, particularly if you have to inject in advance.
> 
> I really hope this afternoon has gone ok, let us know how you have got on.


I am only injecting 'early' before breakfast so it's quite easy to decide what I'm having and inject for it.  The hard part is remembering to eat half an hour later!  I can see it would be much harder to do for an evening meal.  It didn't work well yesterday but have done it again with a higher ratio this morning and it seems to have worked so far.  Frankly, keeping your BS in target whilst you're pregnant is an ongoing battle and when you think things are going well something changes!  You can only do your best though.

Ax


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2010)

Great news Alison we where wondering in another thread if you had been kept in as you had nto been online since yesterday afternoon x


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 13, 2010)

Thats good news Alison, and sounds like you are going to be very closely monitored so any problems will be quickly acted on.


----------



## rachelha (Jan 13, 2010)

Alison really glad you managed to escape.  I hope the protein stays away


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Allison, glad you escaped!  

Please don't panic if things do flare up again - I know the logistics are a ruddy nightmare, but I was admitted with severe PE at 33 weeks and they kept things ticking along for another 9 days before delivering - and baby was absolutely fine; early yes, skinny & a bit jaundiced definitely, but fab apart from that!  (still is bless him!!)  The  docs were convinced that the length of time I'd had diabetes was the major issue rather than the PE as such (nearly 30 yrs then), so hopefully this week was just a wobble & you won't develop full blown PE!   Fingers crossed for you!  (What a few months you've had, bless you!!)  Lets hope for a calm few weeks for you 

All the best,

Twitchy x


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Alison,

Really glad to hear the tests were fine and that you dont have PE you must be so relieved not to have to spend so long in hospital! Hope that everything continues smoothly for the last few weeks you really deserve a break. 

Emma xx


----------



## allisonb (Jan 21, 2010)

Going to hospital again tomorrow (was there on Monday this week and Monday, Tuesday and Thursday last week!)  Only just managed to escape again on Monday.  Blood pressure was up again and there was some protein again.  My consultant was very keen to admit me but my midwife fought my corner and I managed to get home.  

Same tests again tomorrow so keep your fingers crossed for me that I manage to get home again.  Am thinking that this little chap will be making an arrival well before 38 weeks if things stay like this!

Allison x


----------



## rachelha (Jan 21, 2010)

I will be keeping everything crossed for you.  Really hope you manage to stay out the hospital.  Are you off work now?


----------



## allisonb (Jan 21, 2010)

No not off work just yet.  Finish 3 weeks today.  I have to say they are being very understanding about all the time off that I'm having.  Ax


----------



## rachelha (Jan 21, 2010)

Would another option be to be signed off work, and try and have bed rest at home, rather than ending up in the hospital?  I guess with 3 kids that is much easier said than done.


----------



## allisonb (Jan 21, 2010)

That has crossed my mind and if it comes to a choice of being admitted or having bed rest and not coming to work then obvioulsy I'll opt for the latter.  But as you say, bed rest with three kids isn't that easy and my consultant knows that which is why he keeps threatening to keep me in.  I'll just have to see how it goes.  I can't change anything so there's no point worrying about it is there.  Ax


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2010)

Good luck with tomorrows test hun, hope you get out ok lol let us know what happens xx


----------



## rachelha (Jan 22, 2010)

Alison  just wondering how you got on?  Rachel


----------



## allisonb (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi guys.  Thank you for all your lovely messages.  Everything was fine on Friday.  Blood pressure 'on the low side' and no protein.  Having my BP checked once this week but don't need to go to the hospital.  My next appointment is for a growth scan and clinic on Monday next week.  Hope you're all well too x


----------



## rachelha (Jan 25, 2010)

Really glad all is ok. You must be relieved you blood pressure is back down


----------



## Lizzzie (Feb 8, 2010)

Have been away for a while, so read that whole story in one go... with my breath held a bit as it unfolded. Glad everything's going OK again Alison, keep going.... not long now......


----------



## allisonb (Feb 10, 2010)

*Update*

Was at hospital again yesterday so thought I'd give you all an update.

Baby's growth is on track.  He's still exactly on the average line on the chart so that's good news.  I'm booked in for a c section on Wednesday 3rd March (three weeks today!)  I'll be exactly 38 weeks that day.  Am looking forward to meeting my baby but not looking forward to the section.  Have had two previous ones and one normal delivery and given the choice would go for a normal delivery every time!

Blood pressure was 'too low' yesterday.  115/60.  

Finish work tomorrow, phew!  Then time to put my feet up......ha, if only!

Allison x


----------



## Steff (Feb 10, 2010)

allisonb said:


> Was at hospital again yesterday so thought I'd give you all an update.
> 
> Baby's growth is on track.  He's still exactly on the average line on the chart so that's good news.  I'm booked in for a c section on Wednesday 3rd March (three weeks today!)  I'll be exactly 38 weeks that day.  Am looking forward to meeting my baby but not looking forward to the section.  Have had two previous ones and one normal delivery and given the choice would go for a normal delivery every time!
> 
> ...



Hiya oooo well frm tomorrow at least you lose the stress of going to wrok you can well kinda relax lol xx

Good luck


----------



## rachelha (Feb 10, 2010)

Allison - really happy to hear the little one is doing well.  Sorry to hear you have to have another c-section - is that because you have already had one?

Try and get lots of rest from tomorrow


----------



## allisonb (Feb 10, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Allison - really happy to hear the little one is doing well.  Sorry to hear you have to have another c-section - is that because you have already had one?
> 
> Try and get lots of rest from tomorrow


Yes, I've already had two sections, not due to diabetes though, both were lying the wrong way round, as this one is, so that's why I have to had another section.  I did try the 'could I possibly' line but got shot down in flames....too risky.


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Allison,

Really glad all is going well and baby's growth is on track. It's a shame about having to have a c section I know how you feel but i suppose the up side if you could call it that is at least you know how it's going to happen and you can plan what you want to see etc.How many weeks are you now? 

Emma x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 11, 2010)

glad ur babys measurements are good, its prob the only tthing we need to worry about now in regard to blood sugar and being this far along  I wouldnt worry bout ur bp mine was 98/60 last week and 101/61 this week lol I guess that they only worry if its high! 
the 3rd really isnt too far away tho bet ur getting nervous I know I am but for the mo all I know is im 1st week of march... BOOOO haha ill not even be 38 weeks when I think bout it im only 34+4. lol Docs are strange!! 
How u feeling these days anyhoo? all ok I hope (no long to go)  xx


----------

